# Australian Intelligence Had A Mole



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2015)

Very interesting account of how Russian intelligence used ASIO as a backdoor to NATO.To be fair the US counter-intelligence effort was pretty poor during the cold war as well.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-18/former-spy-molly-sasson-says-soviet-mole-infiltrated-asio/6704096

A former ASIO spy is breaking a 46-year silence to reveal what she says is the darkest secret of all, something which ASIO and successive governments have never admitted in public.

"I have no doubt at all that ASIO was penetrated," Molly Sasson told 7.30.

"The Soviets always seemed to be a step ahead of us. If we put on an operation, it failed.

"There must have been a tip-off. It can't have been otherwise."

After working for British intelligence during World War II, and then MI5 in the post-war period, Ms Sasson was offered a job with ASIO in Canberra by its then chief, Charles Spry.


----------



## chrisf (18 Aug 2015)

Moley moley moley mole...


----------

